# Home at Last - Home at Last



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Just returned from a whirlwind, week +, map and compass series in Ohio Had a great time talking about how to use a map and compass with fellow horse riders in the mid west! The classes went great and a lot of good info was shared.

However, what I found on my return to Seattle was just as good. My editor sent hard copies of the Jan/Feb and Mar editions of TrailBlazer Magazine with my newest columns. The layout is really nice, it’s pretty nifty what a good editor can do when given good text and a few pics. 

The Jan/Feb column features the Danville-Georgetown trail system in Washington state, East fork State Park in Ohio, and the Whetstone Horse camp in South Carolina.

The March issue features trails in Catalina State Park in Arizona, Gum Springs camp in Louisiana, and Ebenezer Park in Texas. 

And not only that; also on the doorstep was a box from Guardian Hawk with a new set of oilskin chaps nested within. With a lot of rain in the forecast they’ll get their first tryout this weekend. You can see what the chaps look like by clicking here and then on the Guardian Hawk link. I’ll be getting a full review posted soon.

For now though, it’s time to start prepping for an upcoming trip to eastern Washington in two weeks.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is just terrific!!! I will be going to Ebenezer in two weeks and I can't wait! Kisatchie in 8 weeks. 

Sounds like you had a great trip and I am pea green with envy...I would love to know more about mapping!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That really is terrific news. Your information is always top notch so it only figures a magazine like Trail Blazers would publish you. I need to re-up my subscription now :lol:
I'm so proud of you!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I just ordered the Trail Blazer magazine. Can't wait to get my first copy!!! Congrats on the publishing of your articles. That is such a thrill!!!


----------

